# Strange lump on dog's gum D:



## Mallary21 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a 4-6 year old german shepherd/lab and I just noticed the lump yesterday. Any ideas on what it may be? I will be attempting to convince my pops to take her to the vet asap but I am too impatient to wait ><;


----------



## Kaytlynn (Jul 16, 2010)

I've never seen anything like this but I could very well be a fatty cell, a cyst or even a burst blood cell. My dog has several of these lumps all over her body but she is 13 and they are fatty tumors which are benign.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I would be willing to bet a months worth of kibble that your dog has an abcess tooth, which is causing the abcess into her gumline from a rotten tooth. Regular, healthy gums, DO NOT swell up like that...more than likely, it is filled w/puss due to infection. PLEASE take your dog to the vets to have dental x-rays performed!!! I am guessing that antibiotics are going to be subscribed, along w/a dental date as soon as the tooth calms down a bit. Good luck!!!


----------



## jasminesmom (Oct 4, 2009)

Please let us know what your vet tells you it is. I am curious.


----------



## Mallary21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Will do, thank you everyone. I will be trying to convince my dad to make an appointment for this week and I'll let you guys know what it is ^_^


----------

